# Nobody understands my mouse obsession!



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

My mice and especially my new "expectant mouse" are of great excitement to me, but none of my friends or family share my excitement, in fact my comments have been met with disgust or disinterest! What a shame that people don't have the respect for mice that we do, they are such beautiful friends and pets with their own personalities for sure! For example I have 'the hair dresser' who grooms anyone anywhere,anytime, the 'high school bully' a teenager that will nip and threaten anyone, but will always retreat when 'told off 'by cage friends , the lover/flirt who will come for cuddles whenever the cage door opens, and the typical pregnant 'fed up' girl who flicks her tail at anyone unless you are bearing a gift of a special food. My 2 boys are still adolescent and haven't bothered with making a home and are messy buggers...I suppose I should be happy, if they had a spotless nest and impeccable designing there would be no point introducing the girls now would there  
Thanks for a great place to come to discuss and find out all there is to know about mice!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I know what you mean some people just don't get the draw of our litter furry friends


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I totally know what you mean. When I tell people I raise mice I'm met with almost the same blank stare when I tell them I'm a web programmer. The "look of no comprehension" and "total disinterest". Sometime I even get the "little controlled freak out" from older women and then I see in my minds eye the cartoon of Tom and Jerry where the housewife is standing on a chair with a broom shreeking!! You'd think I'd be used to it now. On the other hand I find most children to be very curious and want to see them. I then allow them to hold them and delight in telling them about their little personalities. I plan to develope a web site dedicated to my mousery that provides care instructions and a write up and bio of each mouse. Hopefully the love of mice will soon spread. My 7 year old daughter is definately following in my footsteps and begs me to hold all the babies every day and is now actively involved in their caregiving.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

"I plan to develope a web site dedicated to my mousery that provides care instructions and a write up and bio of each mouse. Hopefully the love of mice will soon spread. "

Beth what a great idea! I wonder how many generations of human offspring it will take to get rid of the mouse stigma gene...I may start selective breeding now...what is the recommended method of Euthanasia of an 8 year old boy?  ie/I have an 8 year old who wanted pet mice to start with and lost interest very quickly lol.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

:lol: My 10 year old son is jaded because I give my mice soooo much attention and that attention should be well spent on him and him alone. I think it's a guy thing and I think it's wonderful to be able to come on this forum and discuss everything from genetics to culling with men who actually love mice. My son has actually stated the very phrase "Mom, you are obsessed with mice!". My live-in-boyfriend of 5 years however is very supportive yet detached from the critters. He says they are beautiful and I should be getting more respect for my hobby.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

bethmccallister said:


> :lol: My 10 year old son is jaded because I give my mice soooo much attention and that attention should be well spent on him and him alone. I think it's a guy thing and I think it's wonderful to be able to come on this forum and discuss everything from genetics to culling with men who actually love mice. My son has actually stated the very phrase "Mom, you are obsessed with mice!". My live-in-boyfriend of 5 years however is very supportive yet detached from the critters. He says they are beautiful and I should be getting more respect for my hobby.


Yeah I have had the same thing from my son..."you love the mice more than me"...it's very interesting to hear him talking to his friends when he thinks I can't hear,telling them about all the extra cages because the Daddy mice can't live with the Mummy mice after they have "sex" (big thing for my 8 year old at the moment...hope his friends parents don't mind) because the babies might be eaten....God help me if they get eaten wtf do I say then??? lol


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't worry, chances of the mice eating all their young is rare, sometimes a few get lost but typically it's for a good reason that only the mother could know. I've left my buck in with the doe before because he was very affectionate towards the babies and didn't think it was an issue...the only issue was his continued affection to the mom, lol. My daughter and I have agreed to call the sex part "mating" and told her that they love little babies and want more...it helps that the mating looks like a big bear hug. The only thing I haven't figured out how to explain is why the brother mouse is mating with the sister mouse, she's totally disgusted that I allow this to happen, LMAO.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

When she's old enough let her watch 'Deliverance' :lol:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Squeal like a pig, come on boy let me hear you squeal like a pig :shock:


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

I laughed at this, when we first had mice I was 7-8 and this is how I learned the "birds n bees" but one mouse took it too far, marlyn manson (sp) style!! My mum had to try and explain that when he was alone.


----------



## bels10 (Sep 28, 2010)

quadrapop said:


> I laughed at this, when we first had mice I was 7-8 and this is how I learned the "birds n bees" but one mouse took it too far, marlyn manson (sp) style!! My mum had to try and explain that when he was alone.


Well your Mum was right...fancy your pet mouse wearing make-up, worshiping satin and being the anti-christ, not to mention making crap music!....don't even get me started on sodomy...


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

haha


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Howling...Doubling Over from Laughter....I'll be back when I can catch my breath and see through these tears of laughter...LMAO! I can't get the picture of a Manson Mouse out of my head now!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I have to laugh at you. You learned about reproduction from mice? I learned it from horses. Much bigger examples.  But, it was a part of life and I loved horses. At least I was in 4-H so I was surrounded by other little kids that knew as much as I did about such things.

I understand about others not understanding about your mice interests. My friends and family still give me the cold silence when I mention we're pick up our mice on the 23rd!! The first time I told my mom she tried to convince me to get a hamster instead. She kept saying, "But they have those awful tails." I was like, "What's so awful about them?" and she couldn't think of anything. It's an irrational fear.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I guess you either love them or hate them. I think the tails are so soft and love it when they wrap it around my fingers for added balance kinda like little monkeys. The tail is a big part of the mouse so if it creeped someone out it would be a pretty major feeling.


----------

